# I think I suck as a CC smoker.



## krisko (Jul 28, 2007)

My first CCs were Montecristo #2 and PSD4. Since I've tried Party MF, BoliRC, BoliCE, Dip2, RASS, JLPCorona, and a couple others. My favorite bar none is the PSD4 for it's amazing consistency and the Bolivar royal corona. The Boli has great flavor but is not as consistent as the Partagas. The majority of others I've had have been difficult to smoke or the flavor profile that I like just isn't there. Admittedly, I'm not sure what I like. I guess the easiest way to describe it is the flavors in a PSD4.

So should I just pick up PSD4s and BRCs or continue to give other CCs a chance? I'm interested in acquiring a range of CCs but what's the point if I won't like the majority of them? Admittedly all of them that I've smoked have less than a year on them. Should I hand in there or just smoke what I like? I will say that MAWs and trades are great fun and it's difficult to pull that off with a limited selection of CCs.


----------



## eriksson20 (May 2, 2007)

I recommend you keep experimetning and give your taste time to develope, since it is likely your favourite flavour profile will change during time... But, hey, smoke what you like... thats the point...

cheers,


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

Naw, don't feel bad........I don't like cc's either. Personally, I wouldn't spends 5 cents on one. BUT, that's just me.


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

krisko said:


> So should I just pick up PSD4s and BRCs or continue to give other CCs a chance? I'm interested in acquiring a range of CCs but what's the point if I won't like the majority of them? Admittedly all of them that I've smoked have less than a year on them. Should I hand in there or just smoke what I like? I will say that MAWs and trades are great fun and it's difficult to pull that off with a limited selection of CCs.


I would recommend looking around for '01s of the sticks. They are not hard to find and don't need long rests once you get them. This will give you a better feel. However, buy what you like and then engage in trades, PIFs and MAWs to experiment. I just opened a cab of 01 PLPCs that I got three weeks ago and they are sublime.

PSD4s are a real popular smoke but some of the others you have tried are not to everyone's liking.


----------



## tccigar (Aug 15, 2007)

krisko said:


> My first CCs were Montecristo #2 and PSD4. Since I've tried Party MF, BoliRC, BoliCE, Dip2, RASS, JLPCorona, and a couple others. My favorite bar none is the PSD4 for it's amazing consistency and the Bolivar royal corona. The Boli has great flavor but is not as consistent as the Partagas. The majority of others I've had have been difficult to smoke or the flavor profile that I like just isn't there. Admittedly, I'm not sure what I like. I guess the easiest way to describe it is the flavors in a PSD4.
> 
> So should I just pick up PSD4s and BRCs or continue to give other CCs a chance? I'm interested in acquiring a range of CCs but what's the point if I won't like the majority of them? Admittedly all of them that I've smoked have less than a year on them. Should I hand in there or just smoke what I like? I will say that MAWs and trades are great fun and it's difficult to pull that off with a limited selection of CCs.


PSD4 is the only CC I have ever cared for. I have tried several over the last ten years. I would say it is in my top 25.


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

I'd suggest just keep buying what you like, either you'll grow o like CCs more or you won't. Long as you are smoking what you like in the mean time it wont matter.


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

I wish I didn't like them....

I have been smoking CC's exclusively for maybe a year or 1.5...maybe more... I jump at the chance at trying a new one...few and far between now, but my advice is to try everything....a few times.


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

fishforfree said:


> Naw, don't feel bad........I don't like cc's either. Personally, I wouldn't spends 5 cents on one. BUT, that's just me.


:tpd:

They suck.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Boils down to different strokes for different folks.

As an analogy, I know someone that dislikes Maine Lobster, fresh caught, steamed, with lots of butter on the side to dip it in or even on a Lobster Roll.
Doesn't make him a bad person. Just has a different taste than I do.

I find that CC's can be a booger some times. Quite a few have ended up in my lake behind my house long before I reached the first third. They can be inconsistent. They can burn odd at times. Sometimes don't draw well at all due to plugs.
Much more that can be said about them.
One thing is certain, their profile/flavor is as unique as Maine Lobster is to others I have tried.

Just as the many CC's in my lake, many non CC's have also met their demise there. However, I find "flavor" wise, more CC's than non CC's suit my pallate. However, both worlds are different and both are great. One thing is for sure, CC's do have a very unique flavor, like none other. Nothing lights up my day like a Padron Anni Maduro. On the other hand, nothing lights up my day like a quality CC burning well. I just love a well lit day.
In the end, all a matter of personal taste. Only way to know what you like is to try them all. Boy, isn't that fun?


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

I'd try a range of brands/sizes and base any larger purchases on what I like or don't. You can either have a collection that is pretty to look at and brag to your friends about that is well aged....Or you can build a collection that you will enjoy smoking from and rotating stock into as you smoke the stuff with some age. I'd still try the ones you've yet to smoke. You may find a hidden gem for your tastes. I wouldn't buy sticks just because they are popular and all the cool kids have them though. I like Punch, Monte, Partagas, and Bolivar in that order. I'll take a good Cuban Punch over a Cuban Cohiba 9 times out of 10. My tastes prefer Punch, but someone else may be just the reverse. Buy what you like, and don't worry about what the monkey two trees over is smoking.:ss


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

Sean9689 said:


> :tpd:
> 
> They suck.


:tpd:

Yep, they do


----------



## vicvitola (Mar 18, 2008)

poker said:


> :tpd:
> 
> Yep, they do


:tpd:

PU !


----------



## Big Dawg (Sep 1, 2006)

eriksson20 said:


> I recommend you keep experimetning and give your taste time to develope, since it is likely your favourite flavour profile will change during time... But, hey, smoke what you like... thats the point...
> 
> cheers,


I agree, just keep experimenting; hell, that's the fun of this hobby in my opinion. :ss


----------



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

I say you should buy the box of PSD4's and then buy singles or 5 packs until you find your next acceptible cigar . The first PSD4 I ever had was real fresh and knocked my socks off , kinda like a eureka moment . The Bolivar PC was next and had a similar taste that I loved , followed that with a Hoyo De Monterey that I just didn't like at all . Next was a VR Don Alejandro thas was darn tasty too . I procured these in a trade here . The gorilla I traded with said that by my reaction he could tell I had a preference for stronger cigars . Enter the RyJ Cazadores that was gifted to me at a herf - BANG - My absolute favorite CC . Get involved in some splits and trades and like I said try the 5 pack route or the singles route . You'll never know if you like it until you try it . Good luck on your journey ! :tu


----------



## ahbroody (Mar 24, 2008)

Blueface said:


> Boils down to different strokes for different folks.
> 
> As an analogy, I know someone that dislikes Maine Lobster, fresh caught, steamed, with lots of butter on the side to dip it in or even on a Lobster Roll.
> Doesn't make him a bad person. Just has a different taste than I do.
> ...


:tpd:
Wow this is pretty much me. I would like to add after just finishing a cohiba Secreto, I find it to be a very average cigar. At times I struggled to finish it, but felt I had to. Cigars like the Anejo, and PAM are much better, however they also cost a little more. There are many CC's I have found I dont like. However there are some that are great. I also love the PSD4. A popular vendor is having a special on singles so now might be the trime to try a lot of different makers. I just ordered a ton fo singles so I could experience most every maker and get a better idea of what I like. There is nothing wrong with not like all or many CC's its just taste preference. Smoke what tastes good, its your money and your time.


----------



## krisko (Jul 28, 2007)

Good advice...I think my box purchases will be BRCs and PSD4s and the rest I'll sample from MAWs and trades. Those two cigars I love fresh from the shipping box...can't imagine what they'll be like when they get a few years on them.

I forgot to add the punch punch to my list of CCs I really like...I'll get a box or two of those too.


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

The only change I might make is to get 2-3 of whatever you try so you have enough of a sample set for a good taste test.


ahbroody said:


> :tpd:
> Wow this is pretty much me. I would like to add after just finishing a cohiba Secreto, I find it to be a very average cigar. At times I struggled to finish it, but felt I had to. Cigars like the Anejo, and PAM are much better, however they also cost a little more. There are many CC's I have found I dont like. However there are some that are great. I also love the PSD4. A popular vendor is having a special on singles so now might be the trime to try a lot of different makers. I just ordered a ton fo singles so I could experience most every maker and get a better idea of what I like. There is nothing wrong with not like all or many CC's its just taste preference. Smoke what tastes good, its your money and your time.


----------



## Tbain (Aug 29, 2007)

I've drawn this analogy for people many times because it's my experience.

When most people start drinking they gravitate to sweeter lighter drinks. This is because they are much easier to drink for an unexperienced person.

Then most guys usually move on to beer. Beer (from my experience) is an aquired taste and not something most people try and just love the first time out.

Liquor comes next and is usually consumed with Coke or Juice. Very diluted at first with a little more being added as you go.

Then some folks move to liquor straight up or neat.

This progression also applies to wine. With most starting off with sweet profiles and moving more toward stronger more tannic profiles as the years progress and their palates develop.

The same is true with food. When your little you want basic, don't let my food touch etc. As you grow older your palate develops and you eat a wider variety of foods and combinations of tastes.

This is true with cigars also for most people. Most start out with lighter profile cigars such as Macanudo. Then as their palate develops move to bolder more complex cigars. The more complex cigars can be smoked by new smokers but the complexity is usually not detected and the cigar is not enjoyed any more (and usually less) by the inexperienced smoker.

The cullmination of appreciation for me has been an is Cuban Cigars. They offer complexity and when aged a finnesse that I don't find in very many Nic, Hon, or Dom cigars.


----------



## ahbroody (Mar 24, 2008)

Krisko Just sampled and LGC courtesy of Bobarian. If you have not had one yet I would recommend you try. I found this to be right up my alley and maybe yours.

Addiction forgot to mention but yeah I ordered atleast 2 and generaly four of all the sticks. Some I have already had one or two and this is to kind of round out the sampling.

Tbain I am glad you put the for me there. 
I think a safer line of reasoning would be more that people just like different tastes. I have seen people discuss this in this and other threads like this. Some of this is culturaly based and some is personal. Not all people change their drinking and food preferences. People like chocolate and sweets their entire life. People drink lager beer their whole life not liking dark beers. People smoke cigars their whole life not liking cubans.

It may not be as much that your palet developed as much as you just found the flavor profile that best appeals to you. After finding and exploring this flavor profile you have begun to pick up many subtlies in the profile. I personally like Cammies and Maduros. I found cammies after a few years of smoking cigars. Having had some CC's I do like some, and think some are hype. That is based on my personal taste preference. I cannot ever see developing a like for certain CC's or NC's. Part of the reason why many love NC's is that there is such a wide variety of styles available.


----------



## FattyCBR (Feb 22, 2007)

The biggest eureka moment with CC's for me was aged smokes. I find young ones very frustrating and not enjoyable (compared to young NC's). So if you can afford it buy aged stock it's a world of difference. I would say there is no comparison. My one exception to this has been Monte #4s, which have a great taste from the get-go.


----------



## havana_lover (Feb 15, 2007)

Tbain said:


> I've drawn this analogy for people many times because it's my experience.
> 
> When most people start drinking they gravitate to sweeter lighter drinks. This is because they are much easier to drink for an unexperienced person.
> 
> ...


Let me just say, wow.. Well said brother.. Hit the nail on the head right there..

but if you guys dont like Cubans then stop buying them, more for me..


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Sean9689 said:


> :tpd:
> 
> They suck.


:tpd: Especially the old crusty ones. Ugh.


----------



## FriendlyFire (Jun 11, 2007)

Your not alone


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

In general, do you find that you prefer a small number of NC cigars? 

If not, Im just wondering why you would approach the process of trying Cuban cigars differently than you did when you started trying cigars from other origins? Meaning, if you sampled and tried hundreds of NC's before settling in on your preferences, why would you go about it any differently for Cubans? 

I would say if you havent tried a the same relative number of different cubans (different ages, marcas, vitolas) then you have of NC's then it is impossible to say you will never like anything else other than a PSD4 or a BRC.


----------



## krisko (Jul 28, 2007)

adsantos13 said:


> If not, Im just wondering why you would approach the process of trying Cuban cigars differently than you did when you started trying cigars from other origins? Meaning, if you sampled and tried hundreds of NC's before settling in on your preferences, why would you go about it any differently for Cubans?


After I enjoyed the psd4 so much I assumed that most CCs would be as good or better. I actually did a lot of research and got cigars I thought I would enjoy, and some I have. I've smoked some pretty damned good NCs and I guess I got spoiled by the construction of them. That's probably one reason I really enjoy the psd4 and boli RC, because the cigars smoke well even when young.

I will continue to smoke both but you get flavors in a CC that you just don't get in an NC. It just seems I have to temper my expectations just a bit with a CC.


----------



## chrisguinther (Mar 12, 2007)

Based on your affinity for the PSD4, I would highly recommend the PSP2 and the 898 Varnished. Both are excellent cigars and there are box codes out there with at least two years of rest.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

carbonbased_al said:


> :tpd: Especially the old crusty ones. Ugh.


HEY!!!
I am old and crusty!:r


----------



## krisko (Jul 28, 2007)

chrisguinther said:


> I would highly recommend the PSP2 and the 898 Varnished. Both are excellent cigars and there are box codes out there with at least two years of rest.


I've got a box of 898s I haven't touched yet and I'm looking for the PSP2. I seem to have an affinity for Partagas so I'm sure I'll love those.


----------



## shvictor (May 14, 2008)

krisko said:


> My first CCs were Montecristo #2 and PSD4. Since I've tried Party MF, BoliRC, BoliCE, Dip2, RASS, JLPCorona, and a couple others. My favorite bar none is the PSD4 for it's amazing consistency and the Bolivar royal corona. The Boli has great flavor but is not as consistent as the Partagas. The majority of others I've had have been difficult to smoke or the flavor profile that I like just isn't there. Admittedly, I'm not sure what I like. I guess the easiest way to describe it is the flavors in a PSD4.
> 
> So should I just pick up PSD4s and BRCs or continue to give other CCs a chance? I'm interested in acquiring a range of CCs but what's the point if I won't like the majority of them? Admittedly all of them that I've smoked have less than a year on them. Should I hand in there or just smoke what I like? I will say that MAWs and trades are great fun and it's difficult to pull that off with a limited selection of CCs.


Heck I think I suck more than you because I've never tried a cc...


----------



## romwarrior (Jan 16, 2008)

Different strokes for different folks. I have obtained quite a few cc's through trades and purchases over the past few months and am finding VERY few that I really like. Aged or not, I am not finding cc's that are for me. Now I am in the process of trading most of my cc's for nc's because that is what I prefer. Granted I am somewhat of a newbie so that may change in the future but I can't dedicate space and money to sticks that I MAY possibly like SOMETIME in the future.


----------



## krisko (Jul 28, 2007)

There's nothing wrong with preferring NCs to CCs. My issue is that it's hard to exercise patience on a CC when you can acquire a Padron and enjoy the hell out of it right now! While I would love to pick up a bunch of 10yo Lusis or Montes, the wife would prefer that we keep the house.

As for me, I can add another CC to the list that I enjoy...a fresh Bolivar CE. Perfect burn and draw and really nice spice and body. Maybe just a little 'unrefined' due to the newness but I can definitely live with it. 

:tuTwo thumbs up!:tu


----------

